#  Chat Ecke >   Partnervermittlungs-fred, das Original ;o) >

## urologiker

So, jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische, ich kann doch unmöglich der einzige Single hier sein... 
Sucht noch irgendeine nette Dame um die 30 einen...? 
Gebote vor! :Zunge raus:

----------


## lucy230279

mmhh, mal sehn, ob ich dir da weiterhelfen kann: 
also, irgendeine bin ich nicht, nett bin ich, fast 30 bin ich. da überwiegen die passenden argumente, oder? 
single is ja nicht ausdrücklich bedingung oder? aus einer bestimmten stadt soll sie auch nicht kommen...  
okay, ich bin dein erstes angebot!! :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:

----------


## urologiker

Voller Zuschlag, madame. 
Wann können wir denn zusammen tief in den Westen eintauchen? Ich warte... :Grin:

----------


## lucy230279

zuschlag erteilt? das ist aber schön..zum glück gibts keine anderen gebote. :laughter01:  
in den westen eintauchen? wie meinst du das? wer soll wo eintauchen? :c_laugh:   :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut:  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Pianoman

*Damitte weiss, wohe eintauchs.*     *Glückauf, Glückauf! Der Steiger kommt*  *und er hat sein helles Licht bei der Nacht,* *und er hat sein helles Licht bei der Nacht,* *schon angezünd't, schon angezünd't...*  Tief im Westen, wo die Sonne vastaubt! Isset bessa, viel bessa, als man glaupt!  Tief im Westen. Tief im Westen.  Du bis keine Schönheit, vor Abeitt ganz grau! Liebst dich ohne Schminke; bis 'ne ehrliche Haut; leider total vabaut, aber grade dat mach` dich aus!  Du has 'n Pulsschlag aus Stahl. Man hört den laut in der Nacht. Bis einfach zu bescheiden! Dein Grubengold hat uns wieda hochgeholt, du Blume im Revier!  Bochum ich komm' aus dir! Bochum ich häng' an dir! ahh Glück auf. Bochum  Du bis keine Weltstadt! Auf deine Königsallee finden keine Modenschauen statt. Hier wo dat Herz noch zählt,  nicht dat große Geld! Wer wohnt schon in Düsseldorf?  Bochum ich komm' aus dir! Bochum ich häng' an dir! ahh Glück auf. Bochum  Du bis dat Himmelbett für Tau´m! Und ständig auf Koks! Has im Schrebergarten deine Laube. Machs mittem Doppelpass jeden Gegner nass, du und dein VFL!  Bochum ich komm' aus dir! Bochum ich häng' an dir! ahh Glück auf.   Bochum.     Sorry, uro, aba dat musste gezz sein.

----------


## urologiker

Ähm, wieso sorry?  
eat this: Bochum in Bochum...  Nachschlag

----------


## StarBuG

Ihr könnt videos auch direkt von Youtube hier einbinden. 
Das geht mit dem Code: 
[youtube ]youtube video Id[/youtube] 
die YouTube ID ist die Buchstabenkombi nach dem watch?v=*YouTubeID*
Also im Bochumvideo _WY2wSgZPqOY_ 
Beispiel 
[youtube ]WY2wSgZPqOY[/youtube] (ohne Leerzeichen) 
Das sieht dann so aus:          
Alternativ habt ihr auch einen YouTube Knopf () im erweiterten Editor, der euch den Code direkt in euer Posting einfügt 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Frosch

Ich dachte, Lucy wäre vergeben. 
Aaaaaaah, Bochum am frühen Morgen, das hat was. Erinnerungen ans Konzert werden wach. 
Urologiker, Dir viel Glück bei der Suche, solltest Du weitersuchen wollen. 
Quak, quak, der Frosch

----------


## lucy230279

@frosch, 
na klar bin ich vergeben und daran wird sich auch nix ändern. aber bevor ihm gar keiner antwortet :c_laugh:  :k_tongue_1:  
uupps :Verlegen:  :goof_3_cut:  
mädels!!! traut euch!!!

----------


## Brava

Ach Lucy :c_laugh: 
Beim Aussehen vom Logiker ,müsste es doch klappen
eine Frau zu finden
Der ist doch süss

----------


## lucy230279

hey brava, 
das weiß ich selber, aber leider sind wir beide ja schon vergeben, nicht wahr? :yes_3_cut: 
ich will ja auch nur anderen mut machen, sich zu trauen

----------


## Brava

Klar Lucy sind wir vergeben :c_laugh: 
das ist ein Grund aber kein Hinderniss gell :c_laugh: 
Da wird sich schon was finden für unseren Süssen

----------


## Pianoman

Nachschlach:  *Wennze von oben sehn wills, wohe eintauchs...*   die wurst auffem grill am rhein-herne-kanal  oder pommes rot-weiß auffer hand, ganz egal,  kannse samstach abend ein bierchen trinken,  und zwischendurch mal nem schiffchen winken.  wer is schon so blöde, spazieren zu gehn,  wenn bei ebbe anner emscher die winde wehn.  stehse auffem gasometer im sturmesbrausen  und alles, watte siehst, is oberhausen.   die neue mitte der stadt is ein kaufparadies,  doch wat willse dir holen mit so wenig kies,  früher fuhrse nach venlo, um kaffee zu kriegen,  heute siehse im centro die holländer fliegen.  wat soll dat, dat macht nix, dat stecken wir weg,  genau wie die zechen, die kohle, den dreck.  lieber auffem gasometer im sturmesbrausen  und alles, watte siehst, is oberhausen   zehntausend plätze, um bier zu konsumieren,  und jede menge büsche, sein herz zu verlieren,  am sonntag im kaisergarten sich küssen,  bei den hängebauchschweinen die tiger vermissen,  andere städte haben auch einen zoo,  aber so wie bei uns issat nirgendwo (nirgendwoho).  lieber auffem gasometer im sturmesbrausen  und alles, watte siehst, is oberhausen   wenn die sonne versinkt über der a 3  is der rest der welt dir total einerlei,  alle spielense fußball, aber keiner kommt weiter  als bis kurz vor der liga, als ewiger zweiter,  und dann stehse anner ecke, anner bude, mit ner fluppe,  münchen und hamburg sind dir völlig schnuppe  lieber auffem gasometer im sturmesbrausen  und alles, watte siehst, is oberhausen   und wennze mich fragst, wat soll ich denn hier,  dann komm doch ma gucken, dann zeig ich et dir  kommse auffen gasometer im sturmesbrausen  und alles, watte wills, is....oberhausen    Dat muss als Lockruf reichen!

----------


## Frosch

> das ist ein Grund aber kein Hinderniss gell

  :bigeyes_2_blue5:   
"Geguckt werden darf draußen, gegessen wird zuhause" Zitat von der Froschoma. 
Frosch, treue Seele  :Smiley:

----------


## Frosch

Pianoman,    :c_laugh:   :c_laugh:   :c_laugh: .

----------


## Brava

Volle Zustimmung :c_laugh:

----------


## lucy230279

@frosch 
ja, ne absolut treue seele bin ich auch, aber mal schauen ist erlaubt :Smiley:

----------


## Frosch

Wenn Urologiker so gut aussieht (woher wißt Ihr das?), dann dürfte er doch kein Problem haben ne Frau zu finden, oder?  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Brava

Frosch schau ins Profil :c_laugh:

----------


## Frosch

Brava,  
das kommt man nicht rein bei Urologiker. Egal, wenn er hübsch ist ( :Grin: ), wird das schon  :Zunge raus: .

----------


## Brava

Ups ich schon!!!!!!!!
Frosch der ist süss

----------


## Frosch

> Frosch der ist süss

 Na dann, haltet Euch mal ran.  :c_laugh:  
Das liest sich hier wie auf einem Viehmarkt, wer bietet mehr?  :laughter01:

----------


## Brava

Wir sind leider vergeben
aber vielleicht lies die eine oder andere das :c_laugh: 
und bietet mit

----------


## lucy230279

na geld ausgeben würde ich dafür nicht :laughter01:  :laughter10:  :c_laugh:

----------


## Brava

Wer redet von Geld? :c_laugh:

----------


## Frosch

> na geld ausgeben würde ich dafür nicht

 
Der arme Mann!!  
Vielleicht bietet ja jemand Kamele oder Ziegen oder so, wie auf den orientalischen Basaren.

----------


## Brava

Wäre doch auch mal was neues :c_laugh: 
für den bekommen wir dann einiges

----------


## Frosch

> für den bekommen wir dann einiges

 Der scheint wirklich hübsch zu sein  :bigeyes_2_blue5: . Wo ist der Haken?

----------


## Brava

Gute Frage?  :emot22_thinking:

----------


## Frosch

Vielleicht liegt es an der Fachrichtung? Oder er ist zu hübsch? Oder er hat zu hohe Ansprüche? Was für Ansprüche hat er überhaupt, außer daß sie Single sein soll um die 30? 
Fragen über Fragen tun sich hier auf.

----------


## Brava

Frosch du machst mich echt neugierig :u_thinking02y:  :u_thinking02y:

----------


## Frosch

Wieso ich?  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  
Urologiker ist doch das Objekt der Begierde.  :yes_3_cut:  
Vielleicht sagt er was dazu, wenn er das nächste Mal hier ist.  :see_heart_2:

----------


## Brava

Frosch du kamst doch mit den Fragen
da wird man neugierig
Ich glaub wenn er das hier liest,beantwortet er under Fragen nie :c_laugh:

----------


## Frosch

3 Kamele und 4 Ziegen gegen einen Urologiker. Oder ist das zuwenig?  :crazynew2:    :laughter10:

----------


## Brava

Na Frosch ich biete mehr ich leg meinen noch Ehemann drauf
du bist dran :c_laugh:

----------


## Frosch

Ohhh. Da kann ich nicht mithalten, Mann wird behalten. 
Ich würde meine liebste Uhr mit drauflegen.

----------


## Brava

Oh dann such die Schränke durch :c_laugh: 
wird sich schon was fnden

----------


## Frosch

Aber ich will den gar nicht haben. Bietet denn sonst keiner mit?  :emot22_thinking:

----------


## Brava

Du ich glaube nicht,wir geben uns hier soviel mühe :yes_3_cut: 
und keiner macht mit

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
@ logiker, was ist für dich die perfekte ´Frau?  
Nimmst du Österreicherinnen auch :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

oh, sieh sieh an, die konkurrenz naht.
mmh,  bis jetzt hat mir noch keiner den zuschlag streitig gemacht. 
@sun 
soso, bietest du dich an?  :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

noch nicht Lucy, aber kann ja noch werden.  
Mal sehen, was er dazu sagt.

----------


## lucy230279

ohoh, das wird harte konkurrenz für mich :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

:c_laugh:  mal sehen  :laughter10:  
aber, wenn er so schreibfaul ist. Schreibt man ihn mal eine PN, kommt nichts zurück.  
So wird er nie jemanden kennen lernen unser Logiker, naja er hat ja denn ersten Schritt gesetzt

----------


## Frosch

Österreich und tiefster Westen? Viel Spaß. 
Sun, Dein Gebot fehlt noch  :Zwinker: .

----------


## sun

Mein Gebot steht doch.

----------


## Frosch

Sun, Österreich alleine zählt nicht.  :c_laugh:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na aber was Österreich alles zubieten hat, vom Kaiserschmarrn angefangen über Salzbuirger Nockerln.... Lecker Apfelstrudel und und und  
Na und dann die schönen Österreicherinnen... 
Soll ich auch mit Bieten? 
Ich zieh mir ein grünes Röckerl an und versuche es mit meinen Kochkünsten...  :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Los Schubsi leg los :c_laugh:  :c_laugh:  :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

Ja das wär ein großer Punkt! 
ES gibt soviele leckere Sachen, die ich dann kochen könnte.  
Schlipfkrapfen, Kasnocken, Kaspressknödel, Moosbeerenschmarn, Tiroler Knödel, zurzeit Eierschwammerlragout oder Eierschwammerlgulasch mit Semmelknödel.  
Und dann kann ich noch anbieten. Eben die schönen Berge hier, was noch gut ist bei mir. Wenn man einen romantischen Kurzurlaub machen will, wäre man zum Beispiel in gute 2 h in Grado, Lignano und so. Ich selbst bevorzuge lieber Kroatien da ist man in Medulin in 4 h. Da gibt es viele schöne Buchten und lecker Fisch.  
Und ausserdem bin ich halb Deutsche

----------


## Brava

Sun das hört sich gut an!!!!!!!!
Wo sind die Kamele und Ziegen :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

Bezahlung gilt nicht, entweder es muss so funktionieren oder garnicht  :yes_3_cut:  
Sonst hätte ich Murmeltiere und Gämse, Hirsche, und so anzubieten. Kamele gibt es hier in Osttirol leider nicht.  :laughter10:

----------


## Brava

:c_laugh: Ach sun :c_laugh:  :e_braces:

----------


## Frosch

> Kaspressknödel,

 Was ist das?

----------


## sun

Sorry logiker  
nur einmal OT    *P*  *r e ss k n ö d e l*  *Z*  *u tat e n*  _Knödelbrot_ _Käsemischung (Bierkäse,_ _Tilsiter, Edamer)_ _Milch, Eier, Mehl_ _Petersilie, Zwiebel_ _1 gekochter Erdapfel_ _Salz, Pfeffer_ _Mayoran, Muskatnuss_ *Z*  *u b e r e i t u n g*  In Semmelknödelmasse gekochten Erdapfel hineinreiben, Käsemischung nach Belieben beimischen. Zu Knödeln drehen und in Form bringen. Herausbraten und mit Krautsalat oder in heißer Suppe servieren.       Oft nimmt man auch keine Erdäpfel her sondern macht sie ohne und nur mit richtigem selbstgemachten Bierkäse    mmmmmmhhhhh lecker 
hört sich doch lecker an oder Logiker :Huh?: ?

----------


## Brava

Na Sonnschein du legst dich aber ganz schön ins Zeugs :c_laugh:

----------


## Frosch

Sun,  
danke für das Rezept. Aber was ist selbstgemachter Bierkäse? 
Urologiker, off topic wegen dem Käse, aber liest Du hier überhaupt mit? Vielleicht bist Du auch verschreckt von dem Kuhhandel hier oder besser dem Kamelhandel? 
Sag doch mal pieps, damit wir wissen, ob wir weiter feilschen sollen.  :c_laugh:

----------


## Brava

Frosch ich denke nun hat er Angst vor uns :c_laugh: 
Logiker bitte Melden!!!!!!!

----------


## urologiker

> Ja das wär ein großer Punkt! 
> ES gibt soviele leckere Sachen, die ich dann kochen könnte.  
> Schlipfkrapfen, Kasnocken, Kaspressknödel, Moosbeerenschmarn, Tiroler Knödel, zurzeit Eierschwammerlragout oder Eierschwammerlgulasch mit Semmelknödel.  
> Und dann kann ich noch anbieten. Eben die schönen Berge hier, was noch gut ist bei mir. Wenn man einen romantischen Kurzurlaub machen will, wäre man zum Beispiel in gute 2 h in Grado, Lignano und so. Ich selbst bevorzuge lieber Kroatien da ist man in Medulin in 4 h. Da gibt es viele schöne Buchten und lecker Fisch.  
> Und ausserdem bin ich halb Deutsche

 Wann soll ich wohin kommen?   
btw - ich bin priceless     Wie ich mir meine Frau wünsche ;o)

----------


## Frosch

> btw - ich bin priceless     Wie ich mir meine Frau wünsche ;o)

 Stimmt, unbezahlbar, bei den Ansprüchen (siehe Link)! 
Brava,  
da ist der Haken, den wir suchten.   :c_laugh:

----------


## Brava

Ups aber Logiker :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

okay, da sun offenbar mit ihren kochkünsten überzeugt hat, gelte ich jetzt wohl als abgesägt und verzieh mich *schnief* :embarrassed_cut:  :loser_3_cut: 
als ob kochen soo wichtig wär.. :baa_cut: 
was ein schwarzer tag für mich.mir wurde das herz gebrochen :black_day_cut:  
ich versuch es noch mit einem letzten augenaufschlag :emot16_eyelashes: und einem kuss :foreveryours_cut: 
ich wäre gern für dich da gewesen, uro, aber jetzt ergebe ich mich meinem schicksal :feeling_blue2_cut:  :mommy_cut:

----------


## quaks

> Ach Lucy
> Beim Aussehen vom Logiker ,müsste es doch klappen
> eine Frau zu finden
> Der ist doch süss

 
aber süss allein reicht nicht  :Zwinker: 
so wie es ausschaut.  
@logiker
sag mal keine süße Krankenschwester zum mit nach Hause nehmen, bei euch?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ....@logiker
> sag mal keine süße Krankenschwester zum mit nach Hause nehmen, bei euch?...

 
Vll so wie die Anzeige in einer Partnervermittlung: *
Arzt sucht dummes Krankenschwestermäuschen 
der noch was vor machen kann!* 
Hihihihi... natürlich nicht.... Hihihihi.....

----------


## Brava

Ich weiss wie wir den Logiker an die Frau bringen
wir backen die Traumfrau :c_laugh: 
so kann nichts schief gehn

----------


## Patientenschubser

Doch kann da was schief gehen Brava...  
wenn Frauen backen wird das doch nix....  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## Brava

He Schnuffel ich kann nicht Backen ,das musst du dann machen :c_laugh:  :c_laugh: 
Denk dran die muss was besonderes werden

----------


## Frosch

> wenn Frauen backen wird das doch nix....

 Wie meinen?  :angry_hair:  
Es gibt es zu kaufen: Backform, um Traummann oder Traumfrau selber zu backen! Haben wir letztens verschenkt an so einen Dauersingle mit ähnlichen Ansprüchen wie Urologiker.  :laughter10:

----------


## Brava

Wo gibts die Dinger? :c_laugh: 
das wäre es doch!!!!!!!!

----------


## sun

> Wann soll ich wohin kommen?

 Vielleicht solltest du erst mal ein wenig von dir erzählen! Wie wäre es mit dem heißem Stuhl mit Logiker :Huh?: ? So erfahren wir mal was von dir!? Ich habe da ja auch schon mitgemacht und sogar ein Foto von mir in Deutschland ist da dabei. Was sagst denn dazu :Huh?: ?  
Und dann weiß ich ja nicht was du vor hast.    

> ich bin priceless

 das hoffe ich doch, sonst kann man das gleich vergessen. Stell dir mal vor, hätte man ein Angebot abgegeben und dann kommt eine andere und gibt das bessere Angebot ab und schon wärst du wieder weg.  
Ne ne das geht nicht 
@lucy, er hat sich doch noch nicht entschieden!!!! :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

ohne weitere Worte... *geniess*

----------


## Frosch

Patientenschubser,   :c_laugh:

----------


## lucy230279

@sun 
nein, er hat sich noch nicht entschieden, aber deine argumente sind die :embarrassed_cut:  besseren

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
@ lucy, das sind noch keine Argumente die Ausschlaggebend sind. 
Da gehört wohl noch viel mehr dazu.  
Also lass hören von dir.  
@ logiker, achja du weißt wann du mich wo findest. Wenn du aufgepasst hast.  
Ist wohl ein wenig weit. Nimm Lucy mit, wäre sicher nett!!!

----------


## urologiker

> Nimm Lucy mit, wäre sicher nett!!!

 Das wäre allerdings ein Konzept!  :Smiley:  :Smiley:

----------


## lucy230279

@sun 
du gibst dich geschlagen? einfach so? na da bin ich aber baff.. 
@logiker 
ein konzept? der begrifflichkeit nach, ist ein konzept immer ein erster entwurf, der also noch ausgearbeitet werden müsste..leg los...wann soll ich wo sein? :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
@ lucy, nein, nein so schnell geb ich mich nicht geschlagen.  
@ logiker und lucy, tja ich habe das Konzept begonnen, er könnt es ausarbeiten und mir halt Bescheid geben

----------


## Falke

Na ich frag mich gerade soll ich oder soll ich nicht ?
Werd aber mal diesen Thread lesen und dann glaub einklinken *grinz* 
Grüßle
Falke

----------


## lucy230279

hast du nicht deinen eigenen thread? und bist du nicht schon vergeben? soweit ich mich erinnere?
außerdem was willst du von uro?

----------


## sun

Das dachte ich mir gerade auch, bist du jetzt auf anderer Längenwelle :Huh?: ?  
Gruß Sun.

----------


## Falke

Ich bin zwar ein süßer aber nicht so einer *grinz*

----------


## Brava

He du was wird das
Hab ich da was verpasst Falke

----------


## lucy230279

tja, brava, da versteh' einer die männer.. :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

@falke nochmal 
ich denke, dies ist nicht der richtige ort, um für dich zu werben, denn dies ist uros thread!!

----------


## Brava

Lucy ich glaube es ist Vollmond
grins

----------


## sun

Gestern war Vollmond  :laughter10:

----------


## Brava

Na nun ist mir doch einiges klar

----------


## Frosch

> @falke nochmal 
> ich denke, dies ist nicht der richtige ort, um für dich zu werben, denn dies ist uros thread!!

 Wie Du schon richtig schreibst, es ist Urologikers Thread, also sollte er doch selber entscheiden, ob Falke oder auch andere Suchende hier schreiben dürfen, oder?

----------


## lucy230279

@frosch, 
das ist natürlich richtig, ich habe es ja auch nicht verboten, um himmelswillen, nein. 
es war nur ein liebgemeinter hinweis...

----------


## Brava

Das habe ich auch so verstanden
Frosch locker bleiben

----------


## Frosch

Na, wo ist denn der Suchende abgeblieben? Oder hat es gar schon gefunkt? 
Oder müssen noch mehr Kamele rangeschafft werden?  :k_tongue_1:

----------


## lucy230279

@frosch, 
tja, wahrscheinlich ist er von dem ansturm auf ihn völlig überwältigt :c_laugh:

----------


## Brava

5 Kamele habe ich schon gesehen nur mit den Ziegen haperts noch
aber die kriegen wir auch noch hin

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Keine Ahnung wo der abgeblieben ist, ist wohl ein wenig schüchtern geworden unser Logiker.  
Vielleicht ist das der Grund, das er noch single ist. 
Wie könnte man ihn noch überzeugen :Huh?: ??  
Das Konzept hat er auch noch nicht ausgearbeitet. Naja vielleicht wird es noch.  
Oder er hat sich zu sehr in seine Schuhe verliebt.

----------


## Frosch

> Oder er hat sich zu sehr in seine Schuhe verliebt.

  :c_laugh:   :laughter01:   :laughter10:   :s_thumbup:

----------


## sun

Hello Logiker! 
Na bist du uns vom Stuhl gefallen? 
Hier keine Antworten beim heißem Stuhl keine Antworten. 
Wie kommts :Huh?:

----------


## Brava

Ach Sun
der hat bestimmt kalte Füsse bekommen,bei soviel Frauen
vielleicht ist er ja sehr Schüchtern  lach

----------

